

Announcing Azure's per minute billing - Avalaxy
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2013/06/03/windows-azure-announcing-new-dev-test-offering-biztalk-services-ssl-support-with-web-sites-ad-improvements-per-minute-billing.aspx

======
patja
The title on this submission is much more narrow than the changes announced
and the original article title "Windows Azure: Announcing New Dev/Test
Offering, BizTalk Services, SSL Support with Web Sites, AD Improvements, Per
Minute Billing"

This is really a case of the left hand giving while the right hand takes away.

Prior to this change you could use your MSDN benefits to run a production
site. Now if they see stuff running more than 150 hours that is using the MSDN
Azure credits or reduced pricing they will shut it down.

I guess it makes sense...MSDN is a developer program and not a general partner
program. Still stings to have benefits taken away, and to what end? Why?

I was literally about to pull the trigger on a new MSDN subscription and
migrate a couple Windows Server VMs to Azure, based partly on the premise of
using the MSDN Azure benefits for production. Now...not so much.

------
vyrotek
YES! SSL Support with Web Sites!

